# Is Mt. Fuji set to erupt?



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2012)

Scenic Mt. Fuji is the highest mountain in all of Japan, and is certainly a marvelous example of the beauty that nature can provide. It's grand, majestic, and an iconic Japanese landmark.

It's also an active volcano.

Mt. Fuji hasn't erupted for over three hundred years, but if these new reports are accurate, it may just be overdue. 



> The pressure in Mount Fuji's magma chamber is now higher than it was in 1707, the last time the nearly 4,000-metre-high Japanese volcano erupted, causing volcanologists to speculate that a disaster is imminent.
> 
> The new readings, taken by the National Research Institute for Earth Science and Disaster Prevention, reveal that the pressure is at 1.6 megapascals, nearly 16 times the 0.1 megapascals it takes to trigger an eruption.







Wired

No way to sugar coat it, folks: this is really going to blow. It's going to be much more than a Nippon-the butt for Japan.

Seriously, though, this could be a major disaster for the nation still recovering from the tsunami in 2011. The cost of an eruption (at least, according to Wikipedia) could reach $1.6 billion dollars. When you consider the possible the amount of people who would die or be displaced... yeah, it's not looking very good for the land of the rising sun.

Will Japan be unprepared for the coming tide of liquid hot magma, or will they volca-know what to do when the time comes?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 9, 2012)

Whoah this isn't the time to pun around Gahars! This seems to be very serious. Hopefully Japan has prepared for more than earthquakes and have a back up plan if things go wrong.

T.T Why must you do that.  \/


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Whoah this isn't the time to pun around Gahars! This seems to be very serious. Hopefully Japan has prepared for more than earthquakes and have a back up plan if things go wrong.



Hey, gotta keep up the lava-ty.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 9, 2012)

Seriously, reading that made me feel like I was punished for something...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 9, 2012)

Agree with Sterling. A bit too dire of a situation to joke around about with puns.


I guess the only upside is that they have to time to prepare now that they know it will erupt _sometime soon_. Although I don't know how you would prepare for a volcano eruption...


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 9, 2012)

Meh, Apple should pay it. They've received stolen enough money from Samsung recently haven't they?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 9, 2012)

Well shit. That really sucks. Hopefully Japan can take some kind of action before this thing blows to minimize the damage/death count.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 9, 2012)

Hasn't Japan had enough of this already? >_


----------



## mameks (Sep 9, 2012)

Well...shit.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Well shit. That really sucks. Hopefully Japan can take some kind of action before this thing blows to minimize the damage/death count.



They are definitely preparing for an eruption. Another excerpt from the article...



> Regions that would be affected, including Kanagawa, Yamanashi and Shizuoka, plan to hold a test run of an evacuation by 2014, with a meeting of local governments covering progress of the plans and of shelter preparations slated for April 2013.



The problem is, (from what I understand, at least), is that there's just no way to exactly pinpoint when this will happen. It could be year from now (or less), or twenty (or more). It's a tough thing to prepare for.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 9, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Meh, Apple should pay it. They've received stolen enough money from Samsung recently haven't they?


Samsung is a Korean company. I don't see how they or Apple should have anything to do with this.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 9, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, Apple should pay it. They've received stolen enough money from Samsung recently haven't they?
> ...


It's just that Apple _could_.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 9, 2012)

Janthran said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


Lot's of companies _could, _including Samsung. Again, that doesn't make it relevant to the topic and seems to be just more blatant Apple bashing.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW I know nature needs to take its course but Japan just barely survived a tsunami. I highly doubt they'll survive a volcanic eruption. 

Does anyone know if Japan has properly protected their nuclear reactors if this eruption happens?


----------



## 324atk (Sep 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> > The pressure in Mount Fuji's magma chamber is now higher than it was in 1707, the last time the nearly 4,000-metre-high Japanese volcano erupted, causing volcanologists to speculate that a disaster is imminent.
> >
> > The new readings, taken by the National Research Institute for Earth Science and Disaster Prevention, reveal that *the pressure is at 1.6 megapascals, nearly 16 times the 0.1 megapascals it takes to trigger an eruption.*


I know next to nothing about volcanos, aside that they're very hot, but shouldn't it have erupted already if the pressure was that high compared to the amount of pressure needed for an eruption?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2012)

> Regions that would be affected, including Kanagawa, Yamanashi and Shizuoka, plan to hold a test run of an evacuation by 2014, with a meeting of local governments covering progress of the plans and of shelter preparations slated for April 2013.


Whereas the thing could blow any day now?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2012)

324atk said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > > The pressure in Mount Fuji's magma chamber is now higher than it was in 1707, the last time the nearly 4,000-metre-high Japanese volcano erupted, causing volcanologists to speculate that a disaster is imminent.
> ...



I think that's just the minimum amount of pressure required for an eruption to be possible. Plus, I'd assume that different volcanoes can probably build up different pressures.


----------



## plasma (Sep 9, 2012)

They shouldn't have destroyed the Alius' base then  Inazuma Eleven 2 reference.

Anyway, shit Japan, be prepared! D:


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah Gahars,it's all puns and games until 



soulx said:


> Although I don't know how you would prepare for a volcano eruption...



Unless they have the technology to stop a Volcano in some way, all you can do is pack up and leave. If it was me, I would have left as fast as I can as soon as I heard this.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 9, 2012)

This is bad.
Isn't there  a way  to guide the lava to the ocean?
also I thought of  this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9RuaB3c9FQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
sorry for the joke.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2012)

Location of Mt. Fuji in relation to Japan as whole and a random Nuclear Reactor site.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Hasn't Japan had enough of this already? >_<




Guess not, they don't deserve to go through more hell.  It's like my home away from home, I lived there for a couple of years and absolutely loved it.

We're not much better off, Yellowstone is a caldera that people say could blow up any day, and when that happens.....yeah, I hope I'm somewhere else.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2012)

Isn't Hal Laboratory supposedly quite close to Mt. Fuji?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 9, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Isn't Hal Laboratory supposedly quite close to Mt. Fuji?


Indeed it is. That's one studio I hope isn't affected too badly by this when it _eventually_ erupts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

That's awful man, after 300 and something years. I'd be quickly running my ass out.
I wish the following was possible:
Same thing how Gadd stopped the volcano in M&L PiT (Partners In Time)


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Sep 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Location of Mt. Fuji in relation to Japan as whole and a random Nuclear Reactor site.


Not a chance. This shit can't travel 133km.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 9, 2012)

Sonic4Ever said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Location of Mt. Fuji in relation to Japan as whole and a random Nuclear Reactor site.
> ...


Mt Saint Helans says hi. Maybe not magma, but there was widespread devastation via shock-wave and soot cloud. Magma is one thing, but the explosion, earthquakes and plumes of poisonous gasses are another.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> We're not much better off, Yellowstone is a caldera that people say could blow up any day, and when that happens.....yeah, I hope I'm somewhere else.



Indeed. If yellowstone decided shake its ass on the party the estimated radius of damage would reach 600 miles, thats almost 1000 kilimeters.






Source


----------



## tysonrss (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank the heavens I don't live in the west, but my potential wife does and that worries me.

Anyway, that sucks man. I think Japan would be pretty much wiped out, their economy and such would plummet, disaster would strike.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2012)

If you want to read more about the Yellowstone Supervolcano, and the aftermath it could leave...

http://digitaljournal.com/article/325805
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/04/yellowstone-supervolcano-eruption-unlikely_n_1569214.html
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/30/us/wus-supervolcanoes-yellowstone/index.html

Have fun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If you want to read more about the Yellowstone Supervolcano, and the aftermath it could leave...
> 
> http://digitaljourna.../article/325805
> http://www.huffingto..._n_1569214.html
> ...




Bollocks, I'm moving out of the country then.


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2012)

This isn't japans decade, first the nuclear plant now an eruption. Hope 2020 will be better


----------



## tysonrss (Sep 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to read more about the Yellowstone Supervolcano, and the aftermath it could leave...
> ...


Yeah even though it wouldn't affect states on the east side directly, the devastation would cause food shortages and could polute the air/water, so whether or not we got hid it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If you want to read more about the Yellowstone Supervolcano, and the aftermath it could leave...
> 
> http://digitaljournal.com/article/325805
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/04/yellowstone-supervolcano-eruption-unlikely_n_1569214.html
> ...


Being in Oregon, I'm pretty much guaranteed to get some of the worst of the super volcano eruption if it goes off while I'm still out here, which is pretty scary to think about. I mean, how do you relocate essentially 2/3 of the entire continent of North America? Not even remotely possible. The space doesn't exist. Essentially, when that volcano goes off, some natural population control will be at work. Scary to think about, but as something once said:

"Damn nature, you scary!"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > gloweyjoey said:
> ...



Well he's right, companies should. What better way to turn this shitty world around then to have all the people who have more money then they know what to do with, help out. Unite as a world.

Anyways, sucks for Japan, but hey. It is kind of expected. They live in a place where they have to face all of these dangers. Hopefully Japan and the surrounding areas will erupt and rise as one to help out.


----------



## Tom (Sep 9, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to read more about the Yellowstone Supervolcano, and the aftermath it could leave...
> ...


Wouldn't the wind/ air currents bring the smoke/pollutants /some of the debri away from you?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> how do you relocate essentially 2/3 of the entire continent of North America?








fuck da mounties


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It's also an active volcano.


Isn't Mt. Fuji listed as a dormant volcano before this pressure thing?

Maybe I shouldn't read too much wikitravel.


----------



## Joyrock (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope not I like Japan


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2012)

Joyrock said:


> I hope not I like Japan



I'm still upset over Pearl Harbor.

But on a serious note, nature sure doesn't like Japan. They just recover from a massive earthquake and now the equivalent of Mother Nature's zit is about to explode on them. And I complain every time it rains here.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WOW I know nature needs to take its course but Japan just barely survived a tsunami. I highly doubt they'll survive a volcanic eruption.
> 
> Does anyone know if Japan has properly protected their nuclear reactors if this eruption happens?



The eathquake/tsunami/nuclear plant disaster that hit the Fukushima region was bad, really bad. But like many I believe you have an exaggerated perception of that event - not emotional impact, that was huge. But as for population, economic, infrastructure, etc., it was like a broken finger - temporarily crippling, and soon a distant memory. An eruption of Fuji would be much less critical, though still a disaster. The map below shows the expected ash fallout. It'll be a nasty day in Tokyo (62 mi away), with 1-2 inches of ash covering everything, but they'll clean it up. And, go look at a full map of Japan and see what a tiny geographic area the map below covers.

Also, look at the OP - estimated cost of $1.6 billion - to a major industrialized nation, it's not that much. The USA spent 78 billion last year just on food stamps.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > WOW I know nature needs to take its course but Japan just barely survived a tsunami. I highly doubt they'll survive a volcanic eruption.
> ...



Last I heard, the United States economy wasn't doing that well. Anyway, thanks for providing a more realistic picture of the affected areas if this volcano does erupt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Last I heard the United States economy wasn't doing that well.



Even on a bad day a couple billion is still pocket change.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha, I thought your pun was funny @Gahars  In all seriousness this could be a catastrophe


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 9, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Thank the heavens I don't live in the west, but my potential wife does and that worries me.
> 
> Anyway, that sucks man. I think Japan would be pretty much wiped out, their economy and such would plummet, disaster would strike.


You're saying a single volcano the size of mount Fuji will wipe out an entire country?

The disaster costs are pretty substantial though, at least for a country with a debt to GDP ratio of 200%.


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think it would be that bad -- the only people who have to worry are the people in Yamanashi and Shizuoka Prefecture. Tokyo'll be fine (after some cleaning!).


----------



## Flame (Sep 9, 2012)

Japan is a great country I hope they get though this. without them, the gaming world will be a very bland place.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah it's not a @Gahars news story without the puns, no matter how dire the situation.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 9, 2012)

I was doing a little reading and it looks as if magma pressure alone is not a very reliable indication of an imminent eruption.  There are other parameters such as seismicity and deformation of which their are currently no signs of. Source 

Let's just hope they don't have to endure another crippling natural disaster.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 9, 2012)

things dont just happen for no reason. if its known that fuji was unstable from the very beginning, i am pretty sure japan has done something to handle it. why do u think japan is way ahead in tech? they know what they are dealing with (and what they have to deal with in the future)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 9, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > We're not much better off, Yellowstone is a caldera that people say could blow up any day, and when that happens.....yeah, I hope I'm somewhere else.
> ...



Oh good, it will wipe out Calgary


----------



## tysonrss (Sep 9, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> tysonrss said:
> 
> 
> > Thank the heavens I don't live in the west, but my potential wife does and that worries me.
> ...


Japan isn't that big of an country -_-

I imagine that they would be in a money crsis, so either way Japan would be devasted.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 9, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Oh good, it will wipe out Calgary


You're not very nice. I live in Calgary.


----------



## Dubstep16 (Sep 9, 2012)

YayMii said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, it will wipe out Calgary
> ...


That is not nice; I hope Calgary will survive for you mate


----------



## smile72 (Sep 9, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > tysonrss said:
> ...


Japan has the 3rd highest GDP in the world. They can handle the money situtation it's the lives lost that would hurt the most.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 9, 2012)

YayMii said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, it will wipe out Calgary
> ...



Eh, it's a boring place anyways. Just like Red Deer. Lots of open area and whatnot. The only shitty thing is the oil rigs will be gone.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Sep 10, 2012)

This world just keeps getting even more unbalanced. I hope Japan will get through this somehow


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes let's hope Japan can get ready in time.

Let's also hope that the 3,000 people who were evacuated in Nicaragua due to an eruption yesterday get out safe and can return home soon.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 10, 2012)

tysonrss said:


> Japan isn't that big of an country -_-
> 
> I imagine that they would be in a money crsis, so either way Japan would be devasted.


It's actually pretty big, too big to be completely wiped out by a single volcano.

Despite their money crisis, their credit rating is pretty good. They'll pull through, definitely.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 10, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


Open area? It's a city. Also, we have no oil rigs here, even though our economy is directly connected to the oil industry.
Also, what do you mean by "boring"? What does a city need for you to not consider it boring?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2012)

YayMii said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...


Even if it was boring, that doesn't wave away the potential destruction of homes and the mental and physical health of people.

Myself, I live too far from there to get the worst of it, base on that picture.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 10, 2012)

Blebleman said:


> I don't think it would be that bad -- the only people who have to worry are the people in Yamanashi and Shizuoka Prefecture. Tokyo'll be fine (after some cleaning!).



...so that's ok then?


----------



## Valwin (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn I hope nothing happens; after all I get all my sexy stuff from Japan


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how to respond to this, other than with some degree of terror between cautious and abject.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 11, 2012)

Has this erupted yet? I hope not!


----------



## Ultymoo (Sep 11, 2012)

They just need a Gundam-Monster hybrid in a schoolgirl outfit to blow it up with rose petals, shiny dust, swirly colors, and hearts.

...What? That's how it works on TV.


----------

